# Before and After



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL Sea.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Took me a minute (it's late and I'm tired), but I finally got it. :laugh:


----------



## Raven (Oct 11, 2015)

It reminds me of a line from an old country song,  They're always prettier at closing time.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

Well seeing as I am a long serving member of the Boozing Society, and therefore am well qualified to give an opinion about this, I can only agree that this is the way it is.
You meet someone early in the evening, and think 
'Blimey darling.
I wouldn't say that you are pretty.
But then I wouldn't say that you are ugly either.

Just Pretty Ugly'!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then as the evenig progresses you think and say...






*Do you fancy coming back to my place to see my etchings?!*






PS
This has reminded me of something a geed friend of mine always used to say.

'Kenny, I have never gone to bed with an ugly woman, but I sure have woken up with a few'!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2015)

Raven said:


> It reminds me of a line from an old country song,  They're always prettier at closing time.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


>



That is all very well.
But come on Ladies, this cuts both ways...
Have you ever met an ugly bloke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then had far too much wine and thought...
What a handsome man, come to my place now?!


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2015)

Then there's Willie's song:  "Last Night I Came Home at Two with a Ten and at Ten I Woke up with a Two".    I'm sure whoever Willie took home, felt the same way at ten, too.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 12, 2015)

As one of my BILs used to say: " Kiss me, baby, nothing makes me sick..."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> :cheers:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)

It's called "wearing the beer goggles".


----------

